# Occupation difference in Visa 457 vs Visa 189



## sidhant.gupta1221 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hey Guys,

Hope you all doing well.

I am bit confused on my occupation code. 

I am in Australia on 457 visa from Jan 2017 and my Nominated Occupation in 457 grant letter is ICT Support Engineer - 263212. 

But I have got my ACS assessment done with occupation code - 261312 - Developer Programmer with positive result (ACS done in August 17).

Can this cause any issue with Case officer when processing my application for Visa 189/190 ? Also, I am claiming 5 points for my Australian work experience ( from Jan 2017 - Jan 2018). 

Have anyone faced similar case with different occupation code in 457 visa and PR visa ?

Also, please share the threads which explain process for candidates already on Visa 457 and applying for Visa 189 (PR). 

Please guide.

Cheers,
Sid


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sidhant.gupta1221 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Hope you all doing well.
> 
> ...


If I were the CO, these would be the red flags
Your existing visa is on a Anzsco code which does Not allow 189 applications.
So are you trying to hoodwink the system by getting assessed under 261312 ?

What has been your designations in the course of your careeer ?

How sure are you that your RNR matches more to 261312 rather then 263212

In case of a verification call to your company, would they back you up that you are actually working as a developer programmer and not as ICT support engineer for which they have sponsored you ?
HR may not be willing to do so .. check this out

Claiming experience on different Anzsco code would be risky. Did you give the reference letter for the Australian job also when submitting the application?

Process for those under 457 and those Not is Identical
I was also under 457 when I applied for 189

Final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## sidhant.gupta1221 (Jul 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If I were the CO, these would be the red flags
> Your existing visa is on a Anzsco code which does Not allow 189 applications.
> So are you trying to hoodwink the system by getting assessed under 261312 ?
> 
> ...



Hey,

Thanks for your reply.

My current R&R closely relates to 261312 - Developer Programmer and I have provided supporting documents during my ACS which are 100% true and authentic.

The only part is that my 457 occupation is different to applied occupation for Visa 189, as my current job R&R matches to 261312 - Developer Programmer.

What do you think ? Is it still an issue ?

What was your occupation in 457 and visa 189 application ? 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sidhant.gupta1221 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


Mine was same

What have been your designations in your career ?
Do you have a SD or reference letter ?

Cheers


----------



## sidhant.gupta1221 (Jul 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Mine was same
> 
> What have been your designations in your career ?
> Do you have a SD or reference letter ?
> ...


Hey,

My designation was system engineer and now I am ITA from past 6 months.

I have provided SD for my R&R.

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sidhant.gupta1221 said:


> Hey,
> 
> My designation was system engineer and now I am ITA from past 6 months.
> 
> ...


ITA ????

Cheers


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

sidhant.gupta1221 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


I would be very careful about letting DHA know that you are working in an occupation other than what your visa is related to. Generally occupations are closely related if the first 4 digits of the ANZSCO are the same. If you aren't working as an ICT Support Engineer, then you may be in breach of your 457 visa conditions.


----------



## smritisparmar (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi Were you able to get invite with different code for 457 and PR??


----------



## sidhant.gupta1221 (Jul 17, 2017)

smritisparmar said:


> Hi Were you able to get invite with different code for 457 and PR??


Yes I got an invite.

You need to provide employee reference letter - stating that your current R&R.

Once you get ACS done, it shouldn't be a problem. Best of luck !


----------



## smritisparmar (Jun 14, 2018)

Thnx Sidhant, my 457 visa with current employer is different but I am appying as software engineer and got r&r documents from all previous employer. So from current also shud i get the r&r doc for software engineer code only and apply for acs , shud it be fine??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smritisparmar said:


> Thnx Sidhant, my 457 visa with current employer is different but I am appying as software engineer and got r&r documents from all previous employer. So from current also shud i get the r&r doc for software engineer code only and apply for acs , shud it be fine??


Have you gone through the thread especially what Maggie-May has written ?

Are you comfortable of being in a situation wherein you may be in violation of your 457 visa ?

Cheers


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

sidhant.gupta1221 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Hope you all doing well.
> 
> ...


Hi Sidhant,

Did you file your PR. How did it go?

I am in the same boat. 457 occupation was different but still claiming the experience points as I have the positive ACS assessment under 261313. Even the Job responsibilities were aligned to 261313 but 457 was under different occupation since my company was managing the 457 process and I wasn't aware about the documentation being done.


----------



## learner17 (Oct 21, 2018)

hi Indy, did you get the answer, i am in same boat do you know anyone who got grant with different code in 457 and 189. 
Hi sidhant if yoy could pls help, did you get the grant??


----------



## learner17 (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi Sidhant, did you get the grant finally, can you please reply it will help others a lot.


----------



## bhaskarkumar (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi team,

I was on 457 visa on ‘Sales and Marketing Manager’ occupation during 2015-2017. I have no clue why did my employer nominated me under this skill even though I work on technology and systems. My bad, I didn’t check or realise how important to have right nominated skill  

Now, I got a positive accessmene from ACS for 261313 Software Engineer including the duration (2015-2017). I wanted to know your thoughts what challenges or concerns could potentially held for my application. I have 75 points including my experience for 189.

Appreciate your thoughts/feedback.

Thanks
B


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

Check your inbox. Let's connect on this concern.



bhaskarkumar said:


> Hi team,
> 
> I was on 457 visa on ‘Sales and Marketing Manager’ occupation during 2015-2017. I have no clue why did my employer nominated me under this skill even though I work on technology and systems. My bad, I didn’t check or realise how important to have right nominated skill
> 
> ...


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

Check your inbox. Let's connect on this concern.



learner17 said:


> hi Indy, did you get the answer, i am in same boat do you know anyone who got grant with different code in 457 and 189.
> Hi sidhant if yoy could pls help, did you get the grant??


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

Unable to send you a private message actually.



indy14 said:


> Check your inbox. Let's connect on this concern.


----------



## smritisparmar (Jun 14, 2018)

Ya Indy i cant send private msg also any other way we can connect


----------



## smritisparmar (Jun 14, 2018)

Sent mail pls chk


----------



## neodecoder (Feb 19, 2021)

Any update on this guys? I'm in a similar situation, thanks


----------

